# Shifa list of selected candidates CLASS OF 2016



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

List is out in the Shifa lobby! It will be on the internet today or def by tommorrow! Call up Shifa to see if you're in, and if anyone can post a picture of the list from Shifa please do so on this thread! This thread is for the incoming class of 2016, post if you got it!  Congrats to all!!


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

Did you get in?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

What about you?


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

talib said:


> What about you?


Awwww, congrats! #laugh 

No I didnt #sad


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

What number can we use to call them for the results?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

4603636 if you're in PK


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

hey talib just wanted to ask what is the score you gave for the SAT subject test in Shifa ?
Thanks


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

haha idr anymore, but i did well, my GPA was 95 or 96 and they redid my ibcc score and it was about 900 so my scores were pretty high.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Shifa college of medicine Admissions 2011 -Cumulative Result of Achievements of Applicants :

http://www.shifacollege.edu/final.pdf


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Coming Soon?! This is annoying.


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

its on the internet


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

it still says coming soon when i open it. Can you paste your link here?


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

@iamscrewed check your private messages


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

congratz talib#happy


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> congratz talib#happy


what about you?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

talib said:


> haha idr anymore, but i did well, my GPA was 95 or 96 and they redid my ibcc score and it was about 900 so my scores were pretty high.


will you like to share your applicant number talib#confused


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

talib! did you apply on foreign seat ?#confused


----------



## Xanb (Oct 5, 2011)

@aamna_younus kindly put the link here so we all can see the list.


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

anas90 posted it above^


----------



## Xanb (Oct 5, 2011)

Is there a possibility that a candidate with position above 90, eg in 80s, is not selected in the merit list?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

i got in as foreigner, and can everyone stop messaging me and asking me my name and APP # , I never give my identity out, why should i ? if you don't believe me then don't.


----------



## avaisraja.23 (Aug 8, 2011)

How many candidates are going to be listed on the First List? I heard around 130 students are usually named on the First List.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

There's only 90 locals and 10 international seats. Maybe a few people might drop their seats so they'll take some others but that's it. only 100 seats.


----------



## avaisraja.23 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah i know they select 90 local students and 10 international students. In the past few years Shifa selected more than a 100 students on the First list, but a lot of people dropped out and Shifa ended up with a 100 students. Hopefully they'll do the same this year. Thanks for your help though.


----------



## abubaker9696 (Oct 24, 2011)

is there any chance for me ? my applicant number is 157??


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ Probably not, to be honest. But you can get lucky.


----------



## Xanb (Oct 5, 2011)

Did anyone recieve the letter from shifa? They are asking for a copy of the code of conduct, does anyone know from where can i get one?


----------



## avaisraja.23 (Aug 8, 2011)

abubaker9696 said:


> is there any chance for me ? my applicant number is 157??


Last year Shifa selected 100 candidates out of 150. So you may have a chance if a lot of people decide to go to government colleges.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Xanb said:


> Did anyone recieve the letter from shifa? They are asking for a copy of the code of conduct, does anyone know from where can i get one?


What letter ? I never got one..


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

Xanb said:


> Did anyone recieve the letter from shifa? They are asking for a copy of the code of conduct, does anyone know from where can i get one?



I got the letter and yeah I was confused about the code of conduct thing aswell. I checked the prospectus but didn't find anything there. Anybody have any ideas about it ?


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Xanb (Oct 5, 2011)

I think the code of conduct will be sent along with the confirmation letter which will be delivered after 31st october.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Are you all locals that are getting these letters? Because I am international, and I haven't gotten anything yet!

Am I supposed to get it later or what? Their answering machine is on the Shifa number..they don't even pick up smh. -.-


#dull


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

Yep I applied on the local seat and got my letter a few days ago. Maybe yours will come later.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

talib said:


> i got in as foreigner, and can everyone stop messaging me and asking me my name and APP # , I never give my identity out, why should i ? if you don't believe me then don't.


you have your right brother! and congrats on getting in!


----------



## sanam (Oct 23, 2011)

anybody knows how many candidate will be there in shifas 1st list?


----------



## Xanb (Oct 5, 2011)

Has anyone received the confirmation letter? What does it say? I didnt get mine.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

i got mine


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

but yeah..code of conduct thing? don't understand..


----------



## Xanb (Oct 5, 2011)

I got mine too! But what do we have to do with the patient registeration form?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

what patient registration form ??? it was in the email ?


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Are the classes in Shifa segregated?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ No..and registration form..did you get one too?


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

I just got the mail about the fee structure and what documents you need while submitting the fee


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey is the electricity and the food bill added in the 300000 we give for boarding or do we have to give those separately?


----------



## Xanb (Oct 5, 2011)

talib said:


> what patient registration form ??? it was in the email ?


No it was in the letter.


----------



## Saad99 (Jul 28, 2011)

any guesses about how many candidates will be there in the 2nd list?


----------



## avaisraja.23 (Aug 8, 2011)

As of yesterday only 40 students gave in their dues.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Can a candidate in 200s have chance in shifa?


----------



## avaisraja.23 (Aug 8, 2011)

I guess you might have a chance if a lot of students decide to go to government colleges.


----------



## Saad99 (Jul 28, 2011)

avaisraja.23 said:


> As of yesterday only 40 students gave in their dues.


How do you know this inside info mate? #happy 
As today was the last day for submission, you got any update?


----------



## avaisraja.23 (Aug 8, 2011)

Saad99 said:


> How do you know this inside info mate? #happy
> As today was the last day for submission, you got any update?


I called the Student Affairs office. Now they told me that a total of 60 people payed their dues.


----------



## Saad99 (Jul 28, 2011)

avaisraja.23 said:


> I called the Student Affairs office. Now they told me that a total of 60 people payed their dues.


Thanks alot for the info man. If this is true then there will be atleast 40 people in the 2nd list and IA i'll get selected#happy


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

Saad99 said:


> Thanks alot for the info man. If this is true then there will be atleast 40 people in the 2nd list and IA i'll get selected#happy


Are you Saad bin sohail? #happy 

You're selected and I am too! #laugh 

Alhamdulillah #happy


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

2nd list is coming today...


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> Are you Saad bin sohail? #happy
> 
> You're selected and I am too! #laugh
> 
> Alhamdulillah #happy


congrats!
What was your merit number?
Is it last list?


----------



## abubaker9696 (Oct 24, 2011)

em also selected for shifa wid the grace ov ALMIGHTY ALLAH


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> congrats!
> What was your merit number?
> Is it last list?


Thankyou litelord! #laugh 

No, I don't think so. I think some students might leave from this list aswell #happy 
So they'll call the next candidates on the list.

Best of luck to you! #yes


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

abubaker9696 said:


> em also selected for shifa wid the grace ov ALMIGHTY ALLAH


congrats!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

after that, they arent going to call more people, i caled them up, second list that's it, if people decide not to pay, then the seats will be left empty, they wont go more than the 155 hash mark.


----------



## Saad99 (Jul 28, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> Are you Saad bin sohail? #happy
> 
> You're selected and I am too! #laugh
> 
> Alhamdulillah #happy





abubaker9696 said:


> em also selected for shifa wid the grace ov ALMIGHTY ALLAH


Congrats to you both. And yes i am Saad Bin Sohail and Thanks to Allah i've been selected. But i didnt find any 'lybalyba' there lol #laugh


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

talib said:


> after that, they arent going to call more people, i caled them up, second list that's it, if people decide not to pay, then the seats will be left empty, they wont go more than the 155 hash mark.


wow really? #baffled


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

Saad99 said:


> Congrats to you both. And yes i am Saad Bin Sohail and Thanks to Allah i've been selected. But i didnt find any 'lybalyba' there lol #laugh


congrats and thats because I'm not lybalyba #rofl #laugh


----------



## avaisraja.23 (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulation guys !!! Do you guys wanna make a facebook group for Shifa Class of 2016 ?


----------



## abubaker9696 (Oct 24, 2011)

thankz aloot


----------



## abubaker9696 (Oct 24, 2011)

yep great idea to make a facebook page


----------



## Rocker16 (Nov 24, 2010)

every year has a page on fb so you guys should definitely make a page so you get to know each other before college!!!!


----------



## doc.to.be (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey! Congrats! 
And can anybody please tell me a little more about shifa? About environment and staff? Is it really good?


----------



## doc.to.be (Nov 9, 2011)

And yeah fb page.... Not a group... Shifa class of 2016


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have joined Shifa, and looking forward to the Orientation Seminar tomorrow InshaAllah


----------



## Saad99 (Jul 28, 2011)

should we wear formal clothes on the orientation of shifa or should we wear casual?


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

Saad99 said:


> should we wear formal clothes on the orientation of shifa or should we wear casual?


Formal i guess, but not too formal.


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> I have joined Shifa, and looking forward to the Orientation Seminar tomorrow InshaAllah


Me too #laugh


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

I could not catch your name during the orientation ... 



LybaLyba said:


> Me too #laugh


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

I was anxious about buying books and lab coat .... I went to Mr. Books with my father and we bought the books listed by SCM ... they had all the books except 8

We went to Prince Book Depot, in front of Rawalpindi Medical College, and bought the remaining ones from there. My father showed him the bill of Mr. Books (Rs. 22500), and we were shocked to hear that the cost of those *original* books was Rs. 9500 at Prince Book Depot. 

I bought two lab coats from the shop.

Prince Book Depot will set up their stall in SCM, and I would recommend everyone to purchase books from them. Mr. Books is a total rip-off shop.


----------

